# thought i'd introduce myself....



## b2gcj (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all,
I fell across this forum by accident today but was so pleased that i registered when invited to do so.

I have just completed a self conversion on my merc sprinter lwb van and have been doing a bit of wild camping with the bride and the boy. 

Only last week we visited Langdale valley and stayed overnight without any problems.

We'll be heading off as often as possible from now on and I've designed the camper to be pretty much self sufficient for three or four days off site so the info on this forum is very welcome, there's nothing better than to get off the beaten track.

We subscribe to the "leave nothing but footprints and take nothing but photo's" philosophy and feel that there should be more provision for one or two night stops by responsible campers instead of the usual no overnight signs that you see everywhere you go.

Anyway, i'm sure that subject has been explored before on this site, So Hi to all, i will pop a couple of wild camp spots on the forum as i go, and if anyone is considering a self build on a sprinter and needs any info let me know "cos i been there n done that" and will be only too happy to help.

Regards,
Graham.


----------



## nowhereman (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello Graham, welcome from another self build lwb sprinterer, tis a canny site. Some good people on here lots of info, humour and combined experience, enjoy.
Ian


----------



## TWS (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome, just joined myself and hoping to be doing some wild camping this winter,


----------



## cipro (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi graham from another graham  think there are a few of us on here welcome to a great site full of great folk .


----------



## lenny (Nov 5, 2008)

Not another Graham, we,ll have to change our name shortly to "Wilcamping for Grahams"

Welcome to the site


----------



## b2gcj (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks guys,
next trip, world rally championships mid wales in december, not strictly wild camping but a good laugh and great photography. i'll keep an eye out for any wild camp spots and let you know.
Cheers.
Graham


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 6, 2008)

lenny said:


> Not another Graham, we,ll have to change our name shortly to "Wilcamping for Grahams"
> 
> Welcome to the site



lenny we grahams are taking over so it seems are compass drifters


----------

